# strange scratch



## vwharr1s (Jan 7, 2008)

hello there chaps i,m a noob to the forum and had a little look around a picked up some great tips. was after some advice about a scratch on the better halves car its a bit of a strange one to me so here goes i think whats happened is that the car got scratched or keyed on the rear quarter just behind the rear door, oh its a mk4 golf gttdi if it helps. anyway it was quite a deep scratch and i say was coz its been repaired the strange thing is its a good job as in the colour and finish but looks like it was nt filled enough if you catch my drift and stands out some what was wondering if there was anything i could do i ve have done a bit of body work while doing up a mk1 caddy.. soory to go on and any help would be great would post a pic but not sure how to cheers vw harr1s devon...:newbie:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

so that panel was resprayed?

could possibly have sunk slightly..sounds like they didnt sand it out far enough


----------



## vwharr1s (Jan 7, 2008)

mmm not sure if the whole pannel has been painted could have been it just looks real deep even though its been repaired .. oh and i ve speid the mk2 in your pic me a big fan of vw just sold mine really miss her lol...


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Any pics? If I'm reading right the scratch has been neatly filled with the right colour paint, and by neatly I mean not all over the surrounding bodywork, but needs a little more. Not tried this myself, so am hoping someone a little more experienced might advise, but would that be a case for laquer and wet sand/polish????


----------



## vwharr1s (Jan 7, 2008)

mmm not quite looks like they have treated it as a stone chip painted it flatened it then polished it but not put enough paint on so as Steveo3002 says it might have been sprayed as a pannel then shrunk back but to look at it really sticks out someone tell me how to post a pic and ill try and get one on here cheers vwharr1s ......


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

look in additional options box under meassage box :wave:


----------



## vwharr1s (Jan 7, 2008)

ahh me beloved brother fancy bumpin into you here where am i supposed to be lookin


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

hit post reply - in box under message box hit manage attachments - upload image - select the image you want - thats about it easy peasy :thumb:


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

look at box that says manage attachments under main message box


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a max size when using that option, most people use a hosting site such as photobucket:thumb:


----------



## vwharr1s (Jan 7, 2008)

ah i,m with you now bruv see what you mean ...


----------

